# Tiger Seal ?



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Would Tiger seal keep this together ? if not what can i do ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It may work for a temporary time but in general I think that is buggered that bumper.


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

at the moment its been held together with carpet tape? and duck tape and thats been on since the summer


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Tiger seal will defiantly hold that but you'll have to craft a plate of thin steel or plastic to fit the inside of the bumper as it does look pretty gone to be honest


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You need teroson 9225sf plastic repair adhesive, key up the area behind the bumper, cut a piece of aluminum mesh to about an inch over lap either side of the split. Then apply tape on outside to hold it and stop repair adhesive seeping through to outs side. Turn bumper over and on the inside make sure area is clean apply plastic repair and lay mesh onto it and push it down with with a filler spreader so teroson comes through mesh as this will strengthen it. Then leave to dry which doesn't take long remove tape on outside you will be able to see a split on outside so would need repairing an painting. Tiger seal is more of a bond not a repair adhesive.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Or cable ties.........


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Buy a plastic welder. That's far from ready for the bin. Nothing wrong with it man


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As above should be able to fix that with some plastic welding.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would use cable tie option !


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

i was thinking of that but i dunno


----------



## Arinb12 (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 for plastic welder. Heated staples.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Plastic weld and Hot staples then as said bumper repair adhesive and a skim of plastic filler after would sort it out ! We would charge around £150 all painted too if bumper was off and £200 if we stripped and fitted it so it may be worth enquiring at your local shops mate


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

I did i think i was quoted £400 ?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Cable tie option is great if you're into sh*t


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

I was thinking of that it is a civic


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Scoobycarl said:


> Plastic weld and Hot staples then as said bumper repair adhesive and a skim of plastic filler after would sort it out ! We would charge around £150 all painted too if bumper was off and £200 if we stripped and fitted it so it may be worth enquiring at your local shops mate


Scoobs, can I ask how the hell you make anything on the job at those prices please fella?

I have my own shop and would want around £350+vat to repair that or get a non gen bumper and paint and fit it.

By the time you put 5-6 hours labour into it and materials theres not a lot of meat left on the bone.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

robdcfc said:


> Scoobs, can I ask how the hell you make anything on the job at those prices please fella?
> 
> I have my own shop and would want around £350+vat to repair that or get a non gen bumper and paint and fit it.
> 
> By the time you put 5-6 hours labour into it and materials theres not a lot of meat left on the bone.


I'd fix it for around the same all in..... Its not exactly a big job and if your using your own mixing scheme the paint costs pennies.... I'd say cost price for products including plastic welding it would be around £30 at a top so say 3 hours to fix it you've made £120... The £20 can go in to your rent and bills fund and the £100 is your wage which works out at over £30 per hour which isn't bad eh? Even it it takes you 5 or 6 hours it's still a reasonable wage.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Prices will always vary on how much a body shop would charge. Even if we repaired that bumper you'd still be looking around £300+ for that wouldn't do for less than that. When you consider teroson plastic adhesive is around £38 ago, then add paint and materials to it the price soon starts rising. People wonder why paint is so expensive, we have our own mixing scheme total cost of that to install was £18k you then realize why its not so cheap. And why bodyshops charge the prices they do, may be blunt but were a business not a charity.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We sure are a business too but lets face it times are hard and most people just havent got £400 to spend on a cracked bumper and most wouldnt want to either,yes we may use products that arent made by sikkens but we have tried and tested selection of cheaper products but still do the business ! In fact we are just testing a new glasurit clear that is fantastic but we get it cheap from a supplier who knows his stuff and gets us good products cheap(not over the wall either )
I would have that bumper repaired and painted in a day easy then a quick polish next day and done so we can offer our customers a cheaper option but still a quality one ! Would rather replace it of course but some of those copied bumpers are a pain in the **** and have some sort of bad primer issue or alignement issue ! 
We have a cheaper paint scheme but only issue is the odd bad colour match which we have to make good,in nine years working here i have had about 2 comebacks and both were minor and both down to me not the materials.
Also we havent got leather sofa with matching coffee machine offices lol we have a small 5 car unit thats pretty cheap to rent as is a bit of a sh1t hole but we do good work with what we have !
Obviously you need to see it in the flesh but i would say £250 max


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Do it properly and get a new bumper simplz


----------



## Arinb12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Carl.. Where's your bodyshop based?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Birmingham mate


----------



## Arinb12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scoobycarl said:


> Birmingham mate


What's the est rate on full respray of a ford transit van out of interest?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Depends mate on many factors such as is it full of dents,scratches,scuffs and dings, how bad the rust is as its a tranny lol,how fussy you want to be lol
Also is it just a white one or silver etc ...


----------

